

Ask HN: Would adding this to my website scare clients away? - wojt_eu
https://skitch.com/e-wojciechk/8c456/vertical.psd-100-builds-web-apps-rgb-8

======
nherment
If I were the potential client, yes. Not because I would want a contractor to
work over hours but because I would want a contractor to be commited.

For me what "No over-hours" on a front page means is that you're the lazy
kind. It means that not working is more important to you than doing things
right.

Again, I'm not going to expect a contractor to work over-hours, at least not
without paying. And I understand separating work from personal life. I'm the
first one asking for that. It's very important that anyone who work have a
great life balance. It makes better people, better work quality, better work
environment.

What are you trying to achieve by putting this on your front-page ? Or
actually, putting it anywhere on your website ?

Preventing client from getting advantage of you ? Then maybe the way to go is
to say no when the problem arise. Contracts should protect you...

If you're not doing over hours it's fine, but discuss it when you come to the
details. You actually probably know how to approach a customer more than me as
you seem to have way more experience.

It's like when you started dating your wife (I presume you have a wife since
you seen to have a kid). First time you saw her, did you say "Ok we're going
to date, but 'NO <put something here you that don't like in other people>'.
She wouldn't want to hear it.

What do you think ?

~~~
wojt_eu
As for dating I would, for instance, definitely want to know very soon that
she's a rock singer and travels with her band for months. I got your point
though.

Ideally the message would be: "He has a life outside the internet but in the
morning he's excited to get in front of his computer to build stuff. He also
doesn't do side-projects so my contract will get his full focus and attention.
He's got a family so he's probably won't work for sweat-equity only. We have
to arrange some work schedule because he won't be available round the clock,
but during those working hours he's really pushing hard to get things done."
So now I just have to find a witty way to say that.

You're probably right it might not be the best idea to start with "caveats"
(-:

~~~
steventruong
I think rather than put something like that up and have all sorts of
assumptions come to mind, it is better to address these after you've had a
chance to open up a dialog among yourself and the potential client. This way
you guys can have a proper discussion with all the proper expectations on both
sides rather than have all sorts of misunderstanding or misconceptions.

In your example, dating a rock star who's away for months at a time is
something you certainly want to know, but having that on her dating profile
without giving yourself the opportunity to get to know her by making your own
assumptions or to see if this might even work in some other capacity is
leaving stuff off the table that in end might have been doable. Just saying.

~~~
wojt_eu
Let's say the labels are gone... Do you think that simply posting a picture of
you with your child on your professional home page could also trigger warning
light in the visitors? The only think I could think if is "Not again, there's
too much of this on Facebook already."

~~~
steventruong
Its hard to say. Some might take it as not professional. Others may not care.
Some will think its cool. In my personal opinion, I wouldn't post it at all.
But that's me. I mean realistically, is there a business reason to? You should
ask yourself that and quantify it as such.

